# Plywood or what for a new floor?



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok, first, my DH can build anything, fix most anything so the installing a new floor, of any type is not a problem.

We live in a 1965 trailer. DH put in a beautiful "faux" hardwood floor in the kitchen about 4 years ago, after 10 years of what had to have been linoleum tiles from the 70's. I sticky tiled the main bathroom and it is great. He has the tools.

Money is an issue now. We live in a 1965 trailer. I would like to remove the carpeting. I know we cannot afford to do "real" traditional flooring so I am trying to think outside the box.

Trouble is, I don't know what materials might work as perhaps odd, but doable alternatives. I would be happy to paint the floors. 

Plywood? We do live in a very dry climate, but I suppose that a non-warping, fairly smooth surface would be in order. Any ideas?

I would like to have an idea of possible alternatives before I even begin discussing it with hubby.


----------



## rustyshacklefor (Sep 19, 2005)

How about 1x8 lumber or something of that nature?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I put down particle board after I stained it. Then I put 4 coats of water based polyurethane on it. The floor is 9'x15' and one gallon ($45) did all 4 coats.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If your existing floor is solid, anything will work... if not, I'd spend the premium and get tongue and groove plywood... little chance of seams buckling. There are all sorts of 'treatments' one can put down on straight plywood, similar to what Fishhead did. I've seen people cut random designs out of brown paper bags, glue them down, and poly over... always thought gluing the floor with wall maps would be interesting...


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

fishhead that looks so good! 

texican, I don't have a clue what's under the carpet now that I think about it..........


----------



## homesteadjack (Sep 5, 2012)

We're just completing our retirement homestead. The floors are OSB, and we decided to postpone adding a hardwood laminate for a year or two. Here's our solution...

In the bathroom, we wanted linoleum or tile. For economy and ease of installation, we used AZURE brand self-sticking linoleum tiles from Home Depot. The bathroom took only one and a half boxes. This is about 3/8" thick, and each 1x2 foot piece overlaps the next by about 1.5" with a super adhesive between them. I'm sold on that stuff, it's great, "floats" like a laminate, and was easy to put down. Also makes a good waterproof layer above OSB. This isn't your father's self-sticking linoleum square stuff, it's really thick and seems to be a commercial quality product. 

For the rest of the place, we used garage and porch paint from Menard's. We started with a coat of the primer, then one coat of porch paint. It is available in standard colors or mixes. We chose a medium brown color, and it looks good, though I don't have any pictures. Some of the OSB was weathered (we've been walking on it for 6 months), and took two coats of primer. We used a brush around the walls and rolled on the rest.

I would go this route again if in the same situation.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I ran across these on Pinterest:

Plywood laid down to look like floor planking--
http://www.picklee.com/2012/12/12/farmhouse-wide-plank-floor-made-from-plywood-diy/
http://quarryorchard.blogspot.ca/2010/12/plywood-to-plank-flooring-tutorial.html


----------

